# honda 724 WA? should I?



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Brand new, never used, $1500. I understand the fwd/rev isn't the most fun. Not like just releasing your drive and freewheeling backward. What do you owners have to say? If you had it to do over again would you buy it?


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

That's a pretty good price for a brand new never used HS724WA. I say if you're not satisfied with your current machine...go for the Honda. Just a first class machine with tons of power, maneuverability and precision. Your cheeks will hurt from grinning ear to ear the first few times you use it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

READ what I wrote in your other POST.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I might visit henry's every day but $500 it the max I'm spending on a snowblower, there are other toys to purchase with the other $1000


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Joe - Grab that machine. If nothing else you'll break even if you decide to flip that machine to me


----------



## charley95 (Feb 10, 2014)

How did you stumble on a new one for $1500? Sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I just used my new 724WA for the first time really on Monday for a big storm (16 inches). I had an Ariens before with the easy pull backwards technique you are referring to.

I will admit old habits die hard and I started to pull back, but it won't work plus its heavy. After 2.5 hours of use though I can tell you I like the forward/reverse feature better.

The gear slides easily and you will not hurt your back jerking the machine backwards. It just takes a little getting used to.

In my case I had some long narrow paths to clear in between homes and I simply used the reverse function to back all the way up the driveway and then take another pass out to the street. So I went some distance in reverse easily.

The machine shoots the snow unbelievably far (at least 40 feet). My neighbors could not believe how far and high it went. You have to use some caution if other homes are nearby because it throws so far.

For $1,500 I would buy it and if you don't like it resell it for a few hundred more. That is a steal price if it really is new and not abused. Retail they are $2,400 I think now.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

As I said in your other thread I really don't think you can lose on it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

If it is less than 3 years old, any remaining factory warranty can be transferred to your name. 

Get me the serial number off the back of the rear frame and I can check the status of any remaining warranty. The serial number is in the format of "SXXX-1234567"


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, believe it or not I fooled around and let it slip away. Honestly, I couldn't justify the purchase w/the small amount of snow we get here. Also it was over three hours away. . I'll own one possibly, but more than likely a used one. Patience is the name of the game.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I really didn't think you would buy it


----------

